# My mom took my car today...



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

my service advisor rocks :eeps:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Noone drives the Alpina other than me.
> 
> Even the service department waits for me to arrive, before me and the Service Advisor take the car for a test drive.


You don't even let the 'real' Barney drive it?!

:rofl:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I let a friend of mine (Dale of unofficialbmw.com) drive the Miata last night. He was driving the stink out of it, pushing it in the corners, coming close to redline, braking hard, and I loved that he enjoyed it and was able to experience what the car is.

I took a ride today with the guy who bought my old 325, and I was kind of disappointed at how gently he was driving it.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I took a ride today with the guy who bought my old 325, and I was kind of disappointed at how gently he was driving it.


that's not such a bad thing :angel:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I let a friend of mine (Dale of unofficialbmw.com) drive the Miata last night. He was driving the stink out of it, pushing it in the corners, coming close to redline, braking hard, and I loved that he enjoyed it and was able to experience what the car is.
> 
> I took a ride today with the guy who bought my old 325, and I was kind of disappointed at how gently he was driving it.


Yup.

You sure can learn a lot about someone with statements like that.

:stickpoke

: popcorn:

(BTW, my SO hasn't asked me if she could drive my car. If she did, I'd let her because she is a very competent stick driver. I think she is afraid that she might do it some harm. As a rule however, I let my family members/friends who have at least 2 yrs of manual transmission time and *who I've seen drive stick.* I've been burned before letting others drive my cars (ALL my cars that I've owned are manuals), but that's another story).


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I let a friend of mine (Dale of unofficialbmw.com) drive the Miata last night. He was driving the stink out of it, pushing it in the corners, coming close to redline, braking hard, and I loved that he enjoyed it and was able to experience what the car is.
> 
> I took a ride today with the guy who bought my old 325, and I was kind of disappointed at how gently he was driving it.


 A couple weeks ago I let some guy that I'd never met before drive my car. I think that he tried to drive the stink out of it...I'm not sure since I wasn't in the car with him. I did, however watch him hit some stuff with my car. Then, later on that day, he pretty much insisted on taking my car half apart to change something...which wound up not being changed. Then I let him drive at again the next day...and he hit more stuff with it.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

admit it, you loved it :bigpimp:

I'll give you credit though, you didn't try to take my car apart


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> admit it, you loved it :bigpimp:


 The really scary part was when I saw that the guy had about 10 cases of







in the back of his Impala...oh, and how could I forget that...he drove an Impala. 

:angel:



> I'll give you credit though, you didn't try to take my car apart


September. :eeps:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:rofl: 

WTF is that stuff? :eeps:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> :rofl:
> 
> WTF is that stuff? :eeps:


he's just egging me on to kick his azz so badly that I win Nationals in the process :angel:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Need a chaser?


----------

